# Nice looking nano tanks?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Currently I have 4 10 gallon tanks in using for shrimp in my workshop. I'm turning this room into and office and want to do something nicer with the tanks. Now I'm not sure if I should get one bigger one.. Keep a few small ones (row of matching ones?) 12g long or two. 4 rimless 5-10g side by side. 

Basically looking for something that would look nice and classy. As much as I love rimless should I do closed top to cut down on evaporation..Any suggestions?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have mr. Aqua tanks rimless on sale. 30.00 each. You won't get too
Much humidity if you keep the shrimp at room temperature. It's when you have warmer water you get
More. Or you can cover them at night. A styro
Lid works great.


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I really like Eheim Aquastyle!! Very nice and neat! you can choose 4 6 9 Gallon, it has a lid as well.. I have seen a 12G long once. Very unique tank.. are you going to put all shrimps in one tank or do you want to separate shrimps ( CRS, CBS, Blue.. ETC)? 
If you want to put everything in one tank, I think one big( long) tank may look neat. just me though  I also wouldn't mind 4 aquastyle!!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey April what size are your aqua rimless tanks?

Aquastyles look pretty nice too. I guess the question is rimmed or rimless. Technically I could just mix the Crs/cbs/ pumpkins and just keep the oebt/fire reds together


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know of a tank similar to the mr aqua 12g long big larger with more capacity?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Perhaps you can derim a 22gal long?
I used to own one but sold it a while ago. Can be seen in my journal.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm liking the look of the innovative nuvo 16 and 24 tanks. I wonder how well it would work for freahwater. I believe they have one with 10k LEDs may be a bit high but would probably work for plants


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

It would work fine, did you see the price


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

299 shipped is the cheapest I have for the 16 is the cheapest I have found so far. Still trying to hunt down a 24 In canada for a good deal


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

It a bit pricey but I think I'm going to bite the bullet and get the nuvo 24. It's just to sexy of a tank. Way overly priced but I'm consolidating a few tanks so I need one real nice one!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice tank!! AND you have choice to change that tank to saltwater tank


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Perfect! Fresh mainly shrimp tank for now. Maybe salt one day.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh..very nice! Where did you get it?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Aj pets in Vernon. Apparently that model was discontinued and it was there display one. I love the dimensions. 36x12x13. Like a 12gallon long but double the capacity!!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Now any suggestions for an amazing scape? or somewhere to get aqua soil for cheap?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Aprils aquarium, has nice branches and different kinds of substrate


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I need to make my way back to Vancouver one of these days!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Only two branches left
Right now


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------

